# FF8 installation on Vista



## Naha (Jan 24, 2009)

I've recently just built a computer that's running vista. It is NOT connected to the internet, so any downloads have to go through my laptop and onto a flash drive in between. It's got an ATI Radeon graphics card and plays dvds with a nice, high quality picture. But I'm having lots of trouble putting games on it, specifically Final Fantasy 8.

I bought the game from ebay on (all 5 discs, which were illegitimately downloaded and burned to cdrs and that make me mad) and that wasn't working. It runs an app to install and it had 4 options: install, install directx 6.1, readme, and exit. the readme says nothing useful about installation except that if you don't have directx 6.1 or later, install that first. I'm fairly certain my computer doesn't have any directx, and I don't know how to check that. I don't even know if I really have to have it.

When I click install directx, nothing happens. A process shows up on my task manager called setup.exe and it desn't use any cpu and 2404 K of memory. Occasionally there will be an error message, and it varies from "Cannot find DirectX Port" to "DirectX setup Initialization Failed."

When I try install, sometimes it does nothing but the process setup.exe, sometimes it will freeze my computer, and when I hit ctrl+alt+del, the screen that shows up is in a lower resolution than what my screen settings are.

I've done Compatibility mode, run as admin, explored the cd files, nothing.


I've also tried to install it as an emulator that I downloaded. Psx won't run on my computer. It doesn't download with an installer, either. It just downloads as a rar, which expands into the application itself and the supporting files/folders. The error message it gives me is to try to reinstall the application.


Please help. Please don't write this off as using illegal software, because I did pay for it. Someone else ripped me off over Ebay. I really need some help here.


----------



## crashie (Jan 21, 2009)

It's not fully Vista compatible from the original install disks, but you may find this of some help:

http://boards.ign.com/final_fantasy/b5026/149736548/p1/

It looks like it needs the 1.2 patch for FF8 installed any maybe move the .exe for the game if you're not running SP1 of Vista.

You don't need to install the directx as you;'re in Vista which has DirectX 10 built in.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

crashie said:


> You don't need to install the directx as you;'re in Vista which has DirectX 10 built in.


You can have both DirectX 10 and DirectX 9 on a Vista computer . DirectX 10 miss the libraries needed by some older games to run so installing DirectX 9 may help.

Naha, by PSX you mean the PlayStation emulator? You can't run a PC game through a PlayStation emulator for obvious reasons. It's the same as trying to run a PC game on a real PlayStation. It just can't happen.


----------



## Naha (Jan 24, 2009)

I know to run the ff8 roms on psx and not the ff8 disks.

Okay, so I tried to run Zsnes (Super Nintendo emulator) and it failed on my laptop and custom computer, meaning that it's Vista that is the problem, cuz Zsnes worked fine on my last computer running xp. I tried compatibility mode and no help there.

Where can I find direct x 9? on the task manager, I see the applications "Zsnes" and "DirectDraw Error" when i try to run that emulator. I think it's the same problem as running the psx.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Naha said:


> I know to run the ff8 roms on psx and not the ff8 disks.


I suspect that you are using pirate material so I can't help you here. Check again the forum rules. 



Naha said:


> Okay, so I tried to run Zsnes (Super Nintendo emulator) and it failed on my laptop and custom computer, meaning that it's Vista that is the problem, cuz Zsnes worked fine on my last computer running xp. I tried compatibility mode and no help there.


Many things can cause errors like operating system incompatibility, drivers, out of date software etc. Check on Zsnes develpers' website, they may hava something posted regarding your issues.



Naha said:


> Where can I find direct x 9? on the task manager, I see the applications "Zsnes" and "DirectDraw Error" when i try to run that emulator. I think it's the same problem as running the psx.


You can find every version of DirectX on Microsoft's website. For version 9 check this link:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...56-C91A-4A8E-8BB8-9F20F1244A8E&displaylang=en


----------



## Naha (Jan 24, 2009)

crashie said:


> It's not fully Vista compatible from the original install disks, but you may find this of some help:
> 
> http://boards.ign.com/final_fantasy/b5026/149736548/p1/
> 
> ...


I've got DirectX 9 now, but I can't find the download for the patch. The link above goes to a forum, that links to FilePlanet: a website that's such a mess, I can't find anything. Help on the patch?

And what's SP1? service pack? i'm not sure if that's what I have. You say to move the .exe for the game, but I can't even get the game installed.


----------



## Naha (Jan 24, 2009)

okay, well big surprise here, nothing's worked yet. I've been trying everything, but I did get close...

Anyone know how to combine a .ccd, .cue, .bin, .img, or .ecm with any of the other four file types to form an iso or some other data image? This might help me out a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Naha said:


> Please help. Please don't write this off as using illegal software, because I did pay for it. Someone else ripped me off over Ebay. I really need some help here.


You need to take this up with eBay and get a refund from the seller. Just because you paid for illegal software, that doesn't mean it's suddenly legal.

Closed.


----------

